# VMware Tools for FreeBSD Guests



## amateur_will (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello *e*veryone,

I'm looking for the following information. I want to install vmware-freebsd-tools.tar.gz. I do not know or find the version that I possess, is not compatible. *C*an you give me the links, which enable me to recover them, for installation? *T*hank you for all advice, for this information. 


```
distribution: .freebsd9-release 64 (guests)
vmware-server-2.0 ESX
host: win seven 7 pro 64
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2012)

[cmd=]uname -a[/cmd]

That will tell you what version you have.


----------

